# Windows cannot find the Local profile.....



## reelyjiggy (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi, my daughter has a laptop with Windows XP Professional, Internet Explorer and Outlook Express for emails. Yesterday it was fine and today it isn't! When we switch on the computer we get a pop-up window that says "Windows cannot find the local profile and is logging you on with a temporary profile. Changes you make to this profile will be lost when you log off".
Everything appears to be gone, the screen saver is just a generic green hills, All short cuts are gone, Outlook express is empty and other things she had like msn is gone.

Why would it not be about "find the local profile"? and is there anything we can do to get it back to normal? 
Thanks for any advice you can offer.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

I think these will help:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/812339/en-us

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/811151/


----------

